# The Knights of Cydonia (Adeptus Mechanicus Army)



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Firstly for those who are interested the the thread discussing the army list is here and the thread discussing the modelling is here.

So to start with this will be based on the space marine codex and had been inspired, in part, by "Mechanicus" and "Titanicus". (Hopefully) Over the next couple I will keep adding updates on my progress.

To start with we have the Master of the Forge or an Adept of the Mechanicus.

























Sorry for the lack of WIP pictures, but my camera has been a bit temperamental.

The model represents a MOTF with a Conversion Beamer on a "Bike".

The model is comprised of a Empire Engineer's Mechnical Steed, a Space Marine Techmarine with Servo Harness, a Necron Destroyer Cannon and all mounted on the new(ish) round bike base.

I started with the steed and filled off the engineer's legs and the sigma emblems. This was a massive pain in the ass as my big files didn't fit in the gap where the legs were, so I had to use a fine file to take down about 3/4 cm of metal, on both sides. After this I was seriously considering getting a Dremel! The "saddle" of the steed was also filed to accepted the techmarine.

Next I cut the Techmarine in two along the waist line and then cut between his legs to separate them. The legs where the glued into place in the newly filed recesses. Any gaps were then filled with green stuff, where appropriate. The torso of the techmarine was then glued to the top of the legs and the saddle. The legs and the saddle end were filed to flat to make this easier. The gaps were then filled with green stuff.

Next up was the servo harness. I orginally intended to use all four arms, but decided against use the bottom two as the model got too complicated. A standard servo arm is in place on the techmarine's left shoulder. The conversion beamer is mounted on the stripped down servo arm that would usually be on the right shoulder. The servo arm was cut to accept the destroyer cannon. The cables that were present originally where cut and trimmed to make them shorter. This cable was then re-attached to connect the arm to the cannon.

The base has two holes drilled in it to accept the pegs from the steed. The steed doesn't sit exactly straight, so I filled up the space under the right hoof with green stuff to re-balance the model.

All that remains is to get 4 cut lengths of "light gathering" acrylic rod for the conversion beamer. I thinking of using blue. The problem with this material is the postage is ridiculous! I might just get clear tubes and ink them.

Overall I am very happy with the way this turned out. There was a stage when I really didn't like. There were issues with the right side with the conversion beamer and the techmarines right arm, which resulted in the model looking off balance and just "not right". This was resolved by shortening the cable, changing the arm from the auspex to the bolter arm and re-positioning both the conversion beamer and the bolter arm.

Let me know what you guys think.

Next up Riflemen Dreadnoughts ("baby" knights)!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

*"Rifleman" Dreadnoughts*

This section is about the two riflemen (2 x twinlinked autocannon) dreadnoughts, which were made from black reach dreadnoughts. 

If you are like me and have no intention of spending £7 a time on forgeworld autocannon dreadnought arms, then you might find this helpful. I am aware that this has already been down here and on other forums, but this is how I did mine.

The hardest arm to do is the DCCW weapon arm...










As can be seen from the picture above this arm has angled plates that don't help converting. To start with I removed the DCCW arm with clippers and a razor saw. I then filed the upper arm down until the edges were flat. The upper arm then needed to be built up again with to match the opposite arm. This was achieved by applying green stuff to fill the recesses and bulk out the arm. It was important to use enough to achieve the bulk, too little and more would have to be added. Too much could be filed off later.










After the green stuff had hardened I filed the arm until in was "square". The autocannons came from bits and kits, and the barrels were cut off before the trigger mechanism housing.










One bar on top of one of the autocannons was removed and the two autocannons were glued together. I used a file to make a slight recess in the modified autocannon to accept the unmodified autocannon. 










The ends of the two autocannons were then filed flat and glued in place on the upper arm. The ammo containers for the autocannons has their rear surface filed flat and their adjacent surfaces filed flat, so that they would meet flush together. 










These were then glued into place.










The Multi Melta arm was a lot simple, although it involved a lot more filing. The Multi Melta was cut from the arm and the multi melta detail was removed by a file. The autocannons were prepared in the same way as above and attached to the arm.










Below is the finished product...










Next up with either be the a Master of the Forge update, Land Speeder Conversion, or the Tactical Marines. There will be more dreadnoughts to come, including the riflemen, with extensive converting of the sarcophagus.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great work so far, loving both minis. 
The Techmarine looks a little cluttered at first glance but thats just Techmarines for you, it is a little exaggerated on the steed I spose.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I understand what you mean about the clutteredness, and to think I was going to put on the other two servo arms of the harness. I'll see if I can get some more photos of it up.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

not a bad start! not a bad song either!!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I think I am going to have to fit "No One's Gonna Take Me Alive" somewhere :biggrin:.

I have nearly all the bits and models now. The interesting part will be the tactical marines. Guitar wire, cocktail sticks and enough bits to make 30 marines that have begged or blagged without any moeny changing hands. All in all it has cost me less £200. Which for a 1750 army is not bad, IMO.

Next update will be in the next couple of days.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

not bad at all! i have started to ebay most of my stuff, you can find some amazing deals there. m mate constantly gets RT stuff. he got a brand new tac squad for 6 quid!

as for 'No Ones Gonna Take Me Alive' it'd suit a dread perfectly. but i dont know where you'd put it lol


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

How about putting 'No One's Gonna Take Me Alive' on the side of one of the drop pods? :grin:

Small update today, as I need opinions on what I have been working on. 

I have started work on my Tactical marines. Many of these models will have bionics but I refuse to pay the £25 to get 10 Iron Hand models from GW. So I have started to make bionics using ideas from various web searches. Below are the pictures of the first model I have tried to put bionics on.














































The metallic wire is nickel wound guitar string and the wooden rod is part of a cocktail stock. I chose these as they are good representations of mechanic bone and muscle. Creating bionics this way is quite difficult. You have to cut the section of limb out and when you put the bionic components in you have to get drill angles and positions right or it looks poor.

My question is what do you think about the model in the pictures above?

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

looking good, i like the bionic leg but i think it should have some pistions to give the view on how it would move. but over all weldone +rep


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good so far, as for bionics, have you considered using necron body parts? they could potentially work

cheers

edd


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

not bad, i tried to do bionics. and i failed! haha! maybe model some wire around the bionics, to simulate some connection between the user and the bionic limb? could work.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, looks awesome! Keep it up, I think the bionics are really cool, can't wait to see more!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Adeptus Mechanicus _Space Marines_? That is certainly odd... Good job none the lessm but in all honesty the Dread looks like a normal one, and so does the Marine . I do like the horse, however.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I did consider Necron parts but dismissed them. Thinking about them again I might use them as they are easy to fit it.

There is an Adeptus Mechanicus Space Marine Chapter >>> Steel Confessors (Introduced for Games Day 2005).

The dreadnoughts are unfinished, I intend to put pilots in them with custom built clear plastic canopies to cover the pilots.

I think the only way to get that "Mechanicum feeling" with the marines, is to include as many bionics and mechanicum shoulder pads (vehicle accessory sprue) as possible.

Two more sergeants...





































The last two are of bionic arm I tried use different gauges of guitar string.

What do you think?

C&C Welcome


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

All very impressive. The clutterdness of the tech on the bike may dissapear when you paint him. I considered using the mechanical steed myself at one stage. One of the many jobs on the to do list. A fine result for all the hard work. Nice work on the bionics. A little more detail and they will be magnificent.
Nice work on the mortis dread. The quad autocannon is my favorite by far. A hydra on foot.
Most repworthy


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Last update of the day.

Been working on bionic marines all day. Two left, but they can wait until tomorrow.










Servitor with Missile Launcher (Deathwind Missile Launcher from a drop pod)









Full arm bionics









Servitor with Multi Melta (Multi Melta from Space Marine Attack Bike)



























While doing the bionics I found the faster way of using green stuff instead of drilling. When all these are dry I will tidy up the green stuff with some filing.

What do you think?

Tomorrow I might start the very hit and miss activity of finishing the dreadnoughts. My worry is that it is going to look shite. Essentially I am going to cut the sarcophagus off, "empty" the inside of the dreadnought (really difficult with AoBR dreadnoughts due to the bar connecting front to back), fit pilots (suspend by guitar wire maybe?) and custom build the canopies to the right size.

C&C Welcome


----------

